# Formulare im Outlook bauen?



## pinkinson (14. September 2003)

Nabend habe wieder mal ein kniffelige IT- Frage. Kennt  sich jemand mit dem Bau von Outlook-Formularen aus? Hab schon in diversen Foren gefragt, die Firma hat auch einen Microsoft Press Wälzer besorgt, denn man nur als Verarsche bezeichnen kann, da drin genau das steht, was man nach ein paar Minuten selber rauskriegt. Nur eben wichtige Sachen nicht. Nun zur Frage:

Jedes Feld hat im Entwurfansicht "Eigenschaften" unter denen sich 3 Registerkarten befinden "Anzeige", "Wert", "Gültigkeitsprüfung" verbergen. den Startwert bei "Wert" sowie die "Gültigkeitsprüfung" kann man mittels Formeln berechnen (Button "Bearbeiten"). Es stehen "Felder" und "Funktionen" zur Auswahl. Nun die Preisfrage- wie kann ich mit diesen "Felder" und "Funktionen" operieren? Ein paar (die primitivsten) habe ich schon selber rausgekriegt, bei etwas komplizierteren geht's aber in die Hose, da ich weder den Syntax von Outlook-Formularen kenne, noch die meisten davon entziffern kann (sind lauter Abkürzungen). Genau so die "Gültigkeitsüberprüfung". Wie geht diese vor (z.B. Datum- Format prüfen, falls Abweichung - Fehlermeldung) ?

Zweite Frage - man kann ein Formular noch so schön aufbauen. Beim Ausdrucken werden alle Felder nach Alphabet (nach Namen) sortiert und untereinander gestaffelt, womit der ganze Ausdruck für den  ist. Kann man es irgendwie abstellen, das es wenigsten in der Reihenfolge konform mit dem Formular ausgedruckt wird?


----------



## pinkinson (15. September 2003)

was denn niemand?


----------



## pinkinson (3. Oktober 2003)

es gibt's doch nicht, das niemand was darüber weiss


----------



## mukinu (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

Zur zweiten Frage ... habe ich eine Idee. Habe das so bereits in einem Formular umgesetzt - funktioniert ganz gut.

Man könnte dem abhelfen, indem man vor den Feldnamen eine Zahl setzt (siehe Anhang).

Gutes Gelingen


----------

